# Pre Registration Template



## CenCoastDesigns (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone use a pre-registration template? I saw someone using one in a shop last week and it seems like it would reduce a lot of headaches. However, Ryonet wants $90 for their marked transparency. I'm thinking of just measuring out an uncoated screen and marking it off and using it in the same fashion. Anyone else have any solutions?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah I think it would be easy to make. Really all you would need is center lines. It would also be handy to have 3 stops on it so that you can push that screen against those 3 stops and know that it is going in the same place everytime.


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

I bought a basic template off of ebay, got it laminated and added guides to it, works fine for me. Plus it was alot cheaper. Heres the link...

Screen Printing Layout Sheet - eBay (item 110430801271 end time Sep-07-09 11:20:04 PDT)


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I use one, and it cost me about $4. I've only done 2 color prints, but setting up was a breeze. 

Total time to align my positives, and attach to the screens, maybe 2 minutes.

I used a piece of melamine that I had leftover from making my platen, and 2 scrap pieces of 1x2.

To build the board


Attach a strip of wood on the side, and the bottom of the melamine and make sure they're square. (just like in that ebay auction picture)
Put a screen on the board against the 2 strips.
Trace the outline of your screen on the 2 sides where you don't have the wood strips.
Take your platen off your press, and center it on the board in the position that you want your screen to be in.
Trace your platen on the board.
Mark a centerline on platen that you traced on the board. I used a regular ball point pen.
Give yourself a couple horizontal lines. I put mine at I believe 3" & 4" down from the collar.
To setup a screen


Line up center registration marks with the centerline, and line up the top of the positive with corresponding horizontal line.
Use 2 tiny pieces of tape to attach it to the board.
Have a couple bigger pieces of tape facing upwards attached to the positive to attach to the screen.
Put your screen down with the side and bottom against the wood strips.
Press down on taped area.
Lift screen.
Burn screen.
Exact same concept as the one on ebay, and I would have bought that if it had my exact platen on it. I probably don't need my exact platen, but I like having it.

When I need to print something in another position, I will add more lines. When I think I'm done I might put a piece of clear vinyl over it, but I know as soon as I do I'll need more lines.


----------



## Tees_N_Trends (Jul 3, 2009)

Is this for a 16 by 16 platen?


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

The one I have is for 20 X 24 screens.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Tees_N_Trends said:


> Is this for a 16 by 16 platen?


My platen is 15x20, but the basic idea applies to any size. 

Horizontal (left to right) center, and vertical aligned to the collar.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

You can also make your own with your films.


----------



## Tees_N_Trends (Jul 3, 2009)

how would i go about doing that? is there somewhere i can find one to print off onto my film?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Tees_N_Trends said:


> how would i go about doing that? is there somewhere i can find one to print off onto my film?


No, just make it in illustrator and print it out on film.


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

will this work?


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Take a Sharpie and mark a center line on a white painted table. Then place a mark along that line where you want designs to start for full front prints and full back prints and for left chest prints. Always put your top bullseye on your film positive the same distance from the top middle of your image and then always place that on those marked points of your painted table that has been marked. Place a kickboard at the base and one side of your table Placing your screens against them will always center the screen on the table at the right height. Put clear scotch tape on the film positive at all four corners facing up. Then Lay the screen on top and rub your hand over the scfeen attaching the tape from the bottom due to the pressure. Lift the screen and rub down the tape fully. Now your film is positioned in the right spot for each color and taped onto the back of the screen. Lay the screen on the clean glass, close the lid and expose. Never underexpose. Fully expose and was out with minimal water pressure. place in front of a fan for a few minutes and mask off the edges and set up to print. No need to buy a template or to put it on film. The center of the screen is the center. Put the other marks where you need them and label them on the table with a permanet pen...it's free.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

im glad this thread came back up, i have been kicking ideas around to build a pre-reg table. i want to take it a step further and build my own setup like the m&r tri-lock. im also thinking about cutting the same reg marks i use in corel out of vinyl and putting that on the glass itself so you always have reg marks, i forget to add them to the file sometimes. i might then burn a screen with those marks and print that on to each pallet with enamel

quick tip: use a dot of a glue from a glue stick instead of upside down tape. as long as you use just a quick dab, it wont stick to the screen permanently and wont tear your films (i use vellum, so it tears easily)


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We got this system and the pre reg table is great. You can make something like this very easily if you are so inclined. Screen Printing Equipment by VASTEX


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got the same system VRS used, love it.


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

Hey chunky, I would also add some guides pocket/chest prints.


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks a lot for the responses i appreciate it.


----------



## mnhim001 (Jan 25, 2010)

I just started making this Pre-Registration template on photoshop. I want to add some horizontal lines that can easily identify where the chest and pocket areas are, but not really sure how low I should measure from the top down on each of the sizes.

Any one want to give it a try? I can send the PSD file.

Hope this will help others out as well.


----------



## edisback2010 (Feb 12, 2010)

Every print relates to center of the shirt, if you put target mark at the center of your art and some other locations and center the art on the screen you'll be fine, make sure that the top location of the art work is where you want it VS. the pallet( locate the center top of your target mark thesame location on all screens). Always mark the center of your pallet before setting up, this is where you set up your center target.
I have used this techniqe for long time and I never spend a single cent buying a set up film or template and it always work.


----------



## ksmith0428 (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you still have this file to be able to email? I would love to have one. I have been looking at the one silkscreensupplies has and it is expensive!


----------



## GMone (Oct 13, 2015)

mnhim001 said:


> I just started making this Pre-Registration template on photoshop. I want to add some horizontal lines that can easily identify where the chest and pocket areas are, but not really sure how low I should measure from the top down on each of the sizes.
> 
> Any one want to give it a try? I can send the PSD file.
> 
> Hope this will help others out as well.


Love this site and all the great things I've learned. Thanks for sharing this idea


----------

